# chucks



## thebaminit (Jan 22, 2013)

*any advice on lathe chucks, never had one, theres so many, woodcraft,hurrican,nova, I have a full size craftsman 2hp, model351.217170, Im looking for a self centering type about 4in. is a dove tail better than the regular? and are they worth the price rite @ 150.00 Thanks guys OH YEA WHATS THE INDEXING WHEEL ON THE BACK FOR?*


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

The best recommendation I can offer is to choose a chuck that you'll be able to transfer easily to your next lathe.

I've read lots of complaints about that particular model of lathe -- everything from the speed control circuit burning out to the spindle freezing up. (You can find the discussions yourself simply by entering the model number in a Google search.)

So -- if you're going to sink money into a decent chuck (and in my opinion, they are worth it -- especially if you want to turn bowls) just be sure you leave your options open.

I'd vote against the WoodRiver chuck because it uses 2 tommy bars to operate the jaws.

The SuperNova2 has a good reputation, as do Oneway and Vicmarc (plus there's a model by Grizzly which is a clone of the Vicmarc, John Lucas has commented on it in this forum.)

Both SuperNova and Oneway use $20 inserts to make the chuck fit the drive shaft of your lathe -- get a new lathe, you'll be able to move the chuck to it simply with a new insert (if it's different).

PennState Barracuda is another decent model from what I've heard. I went cheap and bought the PennState "Utility Chuck" -- like the WoodRiver, it uses a pair of tommy bars. My next chuck will be a single key.

I think I've seen the Hurricane chucks on eBay -- they appear to be "single size", not as easy to move to a new lathe. Couldn't tell the quality from the listings.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Search the forum to see earlier threads. This is a frequent topic.

Good information in the reply by duncsuss.

I may not be interpreting the index wheel part. The back of many scroll chuck is geared. This is used to tighten the jaws. The two common methods are a big hex key or a large geared key which looks like a big Jacobs chuck key.

Some folks like the hex key, some folks, like me, prefer the geared key. Different strokes for different folks.

The companies which sell the dovetail style of jaw claim this hold better than straight jaws, which makes sense. Work better if you bevel your tenons to match the dovetail bevel.

I have the Oneway Talon chucks. The jaws have serrations on the jaws for grip. Works well, but it does leave marks which either need to be turned or parted off.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have mostly Novas and they are all good (SN,SN2,G3). I also have a WC, it was OK but for almost the same $$ you can get a Nova which imho is much better quality.
An Indexing wheel (as on the back of a SN2) is for divisions of a circle. Wheels typically have from 12 to 24 indexes. So with a 24 you can mark equal spaces around with 2,3,4,6,8,12,or 24 equal points. I have never used mine. 
You can get a reconditioned SN2 from the service center for about $110 plus insert.
http://novatoolsusa.com/Reconditioned-Products_c10.htm
You can get a G3 from the bay or Amazon for $125 including insert & shipping.
Other brands also get high marks but the Nova is what I have experience with.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ok so I saw this one, what does any o e know or think about this one pictures below?

Easy chuck. 









Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> Ok so I saw this one, what does any o e know or think about this one pictures below?
> 
> Easy chuck.
> 
> ...


have you seen the price?
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2085319/40657/easy-wood-tools-4-jaw-easy-chuck-1-x-8-tpi.aspx


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I attended a demo at Woodcraft in NH by Craig Jackson from EasyWood.
The $500.00 chuck's gimmick is that you can change the jaws without having to undo the 8 Allen screws.
You press in a release pin and the jaw opposed off.
That's it.........
I have a $139.00 Nova G3 on my 46-460 and I love it.
I'll get more jaws later but Im having a blast with what I have.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh yeah...I almost forgot....take a look at the price for additional jaws


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Oh yeah...I almost forgot....take a look at the price for additional jaws


Also take a look at the price for the inserts if you need one.

This may be a really nice design, but he is pricing this out of the market for many people, including myself.

I would rather have 2 OneWay Talon chucks with jaws and inserts for the same price as a single chuck with easy to change jaws. I can change chucks faster than he can change jaws.

I admire the technical details of the design, just not the price. :thumbdown:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> have you seen the price?
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2085319/40657/easy-wood-tools-4-jaw-easy-chuck-1-x-8-tpi.aspx


Yeah thought I'd get 2 or 3, one for each set of jaws lol
Oh that kinda does away with the purpose



tcleve4911 said:


> I attended a demo at Woodcraft in NH by Craig Jackson from EasyWood.
> The $500.00 chuck's gimmick is that you can change the jaws without having to undo the 8 Allen screws.
> You press in a release pin and the jaw opposed off.
> That's it.........
> ...


Looks a great concept, hope others imitate it



Dave Paine said:


> Also take a look at the price for the inserts if you need one.
> 
> This may be a really nice design, but he is pricing this out of the market for many people, including myself.
> 
> ...


True, more chucks would be the cheaper way. And the easy chuck does not seem to have a complete package price either. From what I see it looks like it only comes with one set of jaws

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> True, more chucks would be the cheaper way. And the easy chuck does not seem to have a complete package price either. From what I see it looks like it only comes with one set of jaws
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Yes one set of jaws and NO insert, so if your lathe needs an insert, add about $80, not cheap.

My lathe would need an insert. Good design, but not so good pricing.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Yes one set of jaws and NO insert, so if your lathe needs an insert, add about $80, not cheap.
> 
> My lathe would need an insert. Good design, but not so good pricing.


Also interested in your opinion on the Bosch saw over on the other thread if you've got time. 

As for this one, I think multiple chucks would be a much cheaper option and allow more flexibility. I've been told the nova scroll chuck is one of if not the best.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> As for this one, I think multiple chucks would be a much cheaper option and allow more flexibility. I've been told the nova scroll chuck is one of if not the best.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


My friend purchased the NOVA chucks. I have the OneWay Talon chucks.

Not a simple "best".

The NOVA chuck uses a dovetail on the jaws.

The Talon has serrated edges, which I like, but it does mark the piece.

The NOVA insert on my friends chuck came loose during turning. The single locking hex screw locks onto the side of the thread.

My Talon has three locking hex head screws which lock into the end of the chuck. After seeing my friends insert come loose, I like the Talon design better.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have the supernove chuck and i love it
i also have a cheap penn state chuck with cole jaws on it for finishing the bottom of a bowl


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:



> My friend purchased the NOVA chucks. I have the OneWay Talon chucks.
> 
> Not a simple "best".
> 
> ...


My chuck (with 4 sets of jaws) sounds similar to your Talon. I've had trouble holding work. Someone loaned me a set of dovetail jaws. They fitted my chuck. Aside from the fact I only went 1/8 deep recess in green timber, I did find the jaws held well. It started off a log sideways about 8" at its longest and 5" deep. 

The work ended up around 3 x 3 in the end with a rupture in the side bit that is another story.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the PSI chucks--both the one for midsize (CSC 300 I think) and the 4 which is for bigger stuff. I like the one key adjusting and changing the jaws is really easy.
Dave H


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

My Nova G3 has a built in 1x8 thread built in.....no insert.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> The NOVA chuck uses a dovetail on the jaws.
> The NOVA insert on my friends chuck came loose during turning. The single locking hex screw locks onto the side of the thread.


Just in case someone is cutting dovetails on their tenons with standard Nova jaws....
I have eight different sets of Nova jaws and only the 100mm Powergrips have dovetails on the interior (spigot/tenon). They do have dovetails on the _exterior_. 

Normal rotation of the lathe is for the insert to tighten unless turning in reverse or the handwheel is used for a very sudden stop. I'm not sure what happened unless the setscrew was not tightened.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> Normal rotation of the lathe is for the insert to tighten unless turning in reverse or the handwheel is used for a very sudden stop. I'm not sure what happened unless the setscrew was not tightened.


The lathe was rotating normally. My friend was turning a short spindle and started to get a lot of vibration. When we turned off the lathe we found the chuck had vibrated loose off the insert, despite the direction of rotation.

We went out and bought Loctite. Re-tightened the insert to the chuck and then added Loctite on the locking screw. This seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I have the Nova G3 and really like it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> Just in case someone is cutting dovetails on their tenons with standard Nova jaws....
> I have eight different sets of Nova jaws and only the 100mm Powergrips have dovetails on the interior (spigot/tenon). They do have dovetails on the exterior.
> 
> Normal rotation of the lathe is for the insert to tighten unless turning in reverse or the handwheel is used for a very sudden stop. I'm not sure what happened unless the setscrew was not tightened.


Mine comes apart during use sometimes and I don't have reverse.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Mine comes apart during use sometimes and I don't have reverse.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Seems like my friend is not the first person for this to happen. Loctite the screw and it should not happen again. I am not sure if the brand Loctite is available in Australia, but I am confident you have brands of thread locking.

In the US Loctite comes in different strengths from easy to break, all the way to it-will-never-come-apart.

My friend got the strength which will come apart with heat.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Seems like my friend is not the first person for this to happen. Loctite the screw and it should not happen again. I am not sure if the brand Loctite is available in Australia, but I am confident you have brands of thread locking.
> 
> In the US Loctite comes in different strengths from easy to break, all the way to it-will-never-come-apart.
> 
> My friend got the strength which will come apart with heat.


Yep, we can get that stuff down here, never personally used it but heard it spoken of often.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a supernova 2 and nova g3. You can get good deals at diff. times at woodcraft with extra jaws. Both work great.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have the Grizz Vicmark clone on my Grizz lathe. Sure has done all I've asked. The dovetail jaws work well.
Bill


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Bill White said:


> I have the Grizz Vicmark clone on my Grizz lathe. Sure has done all I've asked. The dovetail jaws work well.
> Bill


Bill --

I've been looking at the Grizzly H6267 (which is the 1.25" drive shaft variant) for a while. It seems identical to the H6265 apart from the size of drive it screws onto.

Have you tried any other jaws besides the ones that come with it? Do you have a "woodworm screw" for it?

Thanks!

Duncan


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I am a huge Vicmarc chuck fan. You don't have to match the dovetail angle to the jaws. Just get it close. It works perfectly. I just cut the dovetail by eye. In fact if you don't cut the dovetail it still holds just fine. 
I like the 10mm hex wrench. If you lose one you just go to the hardware and buy another. I've seen chipped teeth on some of the gear drives, not good. Mine also works clockwise to tighten, some chucks work backwards which drives me nuts. 
they have a huge variety of jaws available although not all companies carry all the jaws so you may have to search if you want them all. Woodworkers Emporium carries most of them. 
The GRizzly copy is close. The jaws, inserts and screws will interchange. The inner workings are different. The edges are sharp, the backing plate doesn't keep out dust as well and there's more slop in the helical gears. It also rusts easier. It's still a good buy but not as good a chuck as the Vicmarc they copy. 
I only have the small vicmarc and it's held work up to 20"x8" deep with not problems.


----------



## blondewood (May 17, 2009)

I've been looking at this chuck from PennState: Utility Grip 4 Jaw Chrome Lathe Chuck System: includes 2 jaws and FREE 8" Jumbo Flat Jaw for $89. Has anyone tried it? Is it decent for a cheap chuck. I'm a newbie and not even sure what I want to turn or if I'll turn very much so don't want to spend a lot to start. I understand that if I embrace the hobby I'll probably have to invest in something better, that's OK.
Vicki


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

blondewood said:


> I've been looking at this chuck from PennState: Utility Grip 4 Jaw Chrome Lathe Chuck System: includes 2 jaws and FREE 8" Jumbo Flat Jaw for $89. Has anyone tried it? Is it decent for a cheap chuck. I'm a newbie and not even sure what I want to turn or if I'll turn very much so don't want to spend a lot to start. I understand that if I embrace the hobby I'll probably have to invest in something better, that's OK.
> Vicki


That's the chuck I've been using for a couple of years.

My only negative is that the way you tighten it is using 2 "tommy bars" ... in rare situations, you can grip them both in one hand and squeeze them to tighten the chuck jaws on your workpiece, but most of the time I've found I have to use one hand on each handle.

That means I don't have a hand to support the workpiece I'm trying to clamp ... and I can't always finagle the tailstock to support it just how I'd like.

It's a good starter chuck (especially with the assortment of jaws included at that price) but now I want one that's operated with a hex-key that you turn instead of tommy bars.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

duncsuss said:


> ... in rare situations, you can grip them both in one hand and squeeze them to tighten the chuck jaws on your workpiece, but most of the time I've found I have to use one hand on each handle.


On my Woodriver and a Nova mini I used, your rotate the chuck to fine the correct alignment holes. The holes are offset and _one set_ of holes are always close enough to use one hand. The other is too far apart to grip the bars with one hand. On the Woodriver to tighten the RH is above the LH and to loosen the LH is above the RH. It may not apply to a PSI.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

My first chuck was a tommy bar chuck. Trust me, that gets old quick.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

For my first chuck I bought the SuperNova2 a couple months ago from Woodcraft http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2005199/38520/supernova2-chuck-with-4-jaw-package.aspx They were (and still are) on sale for $199 with four sets of jaws (50mm, 25mm jaws, 35mm spigot jaws, & soft jaws).

I also purchased the proper insert. I've only used it a few times but I have having ALOT of trouble with the chuck loosening from the insert while I'm turning. Not sure what I should do. I thought about loctite (which I also read about above) but just don't know what the best solution is.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Burb said:


> I thought about loctite (which I also read about above) but just don't know what the best solution is.


The best solution is the one that works :yes:

Try Loctite.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Burb said:


> I also purchased the proper insert. I've only used it a few times but I have having ALOT of trouble with the chuck loosening from the insert while I'm turning. Not sure what I should do. I thought about loctite (which I also read about above) but just don't know what the best solution is.


It is hard to imagine the chuck coming loose from the insert when rotating normally, but I saw it with my own eyes at my friends.

I recommend applying Loctite to the insert threads. This fixed the problem for my friend. Also tighten the insert as much as you can. We put the chuck in a vise and used a wrench on the insert after applying the Loctite. Clear off any excess.

The Loctite comes in different packages, from easy to break to will not break. My friend got the package which needs heat to break.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Apologies to thebaminit for taking the thread so off-course.

I believe you but I don’t know what could cause it. It may be possible for it to vibrate loose? They are RH threaded both going into the chuck and onto the spindle. Seems when you took the insert out the threads on the chuck interior or the insert itself would have to be stripped for it to be able to turn. The only thing I can think of is that it wasn’t seated in the chuck fully to start with. I put my chucks in a vise and then install the insert as far as possible. I then put in the setscrew and use a pair of pliers to make sure it is tight. May be something else causing it. Beats me.

Even if you get it working correctly I would let Nova know.

Below is a pic of the WC insert and the real Nova insert. Nova is on the right with the rounded corners and L upright. WC is on the left and the L is lying down in the picture (they do the same with the D insert).


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I've had ,one come off too, mine didn't have a grin screw to keep it on. Most times the insert comes off the spindle, not the chuck off the insert.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've had mine come loose but it's only because I have to change inserts when I go to Demos because not everyone has 1 1/4x 8 spindles. When I tighten the adaptors properly for home use they never come loose.


----------

